# Rolle der Auferstehung



## eRaTitan (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich wollte euch mal Fragen ob mir jemand eine WoW Einladung schicken kann, also die Rolle der Auferstehung.

Hier geht das: Rolle der Auferstehung - Jetzt kaufen - World of Warcraft

Hier sind die Anforderungen die ihr haben müsst um sie mir zu Schicken.

https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/senden-und-empfangen-der-rolle-der-auferstehung

Im Schritt 2 seht ihr was ich Bekomme, und im Schritt 3 was ihr für eure Mühe kriegt. Ich hab gelesen das dass nicht alles sein soll 

Ware echt nett wenn sich jemand Meldet.


----------



## Scroll (18. Januar 2014)

Ich kann dir gerne eine Rolle zukommen lassen wenn du magst


----------



## eRaTitan (18. Januar 2014)

Wäre cool von dir 
Schreib mir per PN, was du Benötigst. (Ist ja glaub nur die E-mail).


----------

